

The only good way to develop apps - desireco42
http://softwaredevelopmentinchicago.com/2012/10/13/the-only-good-way-to-develop-applications/

======
verelo
Anyone in software development saying "this is the only good way to do ..." is
not only never going to innovate anything, but they're also already wrong.

~~~
desireco42
It is meant as a pun, as often process heavy methodologies get in the way, but
you are right and I agree with you.

